# Karma Bus



## ilovechocolate (Jan 16, 2012)

Got to love that Karma Bus - not only has she lost her lover (my H) but her factory has gone on short time and her sister (her main support network) has moved 200 miles away !! Keep on chugging Karma Bus:smthumbup:


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

ilovechocolate said:


> Got to love that Karma Bus - not only has she lost her lover (my H) but her factory has gone on short time and her sister (her main support network) has moved 200 miles away !! Keep on chugging Karma Bus:smthumbup:


Oh I've seen the karma bus and when it runs you over its unmerciful.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Lone Star (Feb 2, 2012)

Beowulf said:


> Oh I've seen the karma bus and when it runs you over its unmerciful.


Oh how I want to see that bus! The Karma bus I am waiting on must be have engine problems or it is in the repair shop! LOL I'm still hopeful that old engine will crank up!


----------



## ilovechocolate (Jan 16, 2012)

Lone Star said:


> Oh how I want to see that bus! The Karma bus I am waiting on must be have engine problems or it is in the repair shop! LOL I'm still hopeful that old engine will crank up!


Ill keep my fingers crossed for you - it s mind blowing that some one else s problems can give you a boost but I do believe what goes around comes around .


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sometimes you have to give the Karma Bus a little push...


----------



## ilovechocolate (Jan 16, 2012)

costa200 said:


> Sometimes you have to give the Karma Bus a little push...


I shall roll my sleeves up now . . .:rofl:


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

lets not have cruel pleasure when ws are hit by karma bus.


----------



## ilovechocolate (Jan 16, 2012)

AngryandUsed said:


> lets not have cruel pleasure when ws are hit by karma bus.



It s the AP that got hit by the karma bus - and why not? They ve had their pleasure now it s time for the cruel pleasure to start


----------



## Lone Star (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't consider it cruel pleasure. I considered it derserved pleasure. It's their turn to worry and figure out how to move on with their life after it has been destroyed. You know what they always say about karma........


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Lone Star said:


> I don't consider it cruel pleasure. I considered it derserved pleasure. It's their turn to worry and figure out how to move on with their life after it has been destroyed. You know what they always say about karma........


tit for tat?

Does it make you better?


----------



## Lone Star (Feb 2, 2012)

No it does not make me better. I find your replies to this thread sort of funny considering your name is angryandused. Thanks for your advice but I can't take your opinion on this matter seriously considering your username.


----------



## anonymouskitty (Jun 5, 2012)

Its highly irrelevant in the larger scheme of things, sure karma can have many interpretations but honestly do yourself a favour and emotionally detach from the cheaters and you should be fine.

I couldn't care less if the OM won a million pounds in the lottery or died in a ditch. I haven't thought about him in years. 

But it does feel good for a while so enjoy that feeling while it lasts:smthumbup:


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

I think it's great! When people have no remorse about hurting others, they deserve a taste of their own medicine. It gives me hope that one day I shall myself see the Karma bus pull over at my stbxh's place... or run over him, or her... whichever will be swell


----------



## completely_lost (May 10, 2012)

Honeystly said:


> I think it's great! When people have no remorse about hurting others, they deserve a taste of their own medicine. It gives me hope that one day I shall myself see the Karma bus pull over at my stbxh's place... or run over him, or her... whichever will be swell


I'm not sure if most of you know what karma really is. It's my understanding if you wish bad on others it will come back to bite you in the ass. So for example if I were to wish harm on my WW or her OM then karma would come back on me in the form of another affair or continued affair for example.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anonymouskitty (Jun 5, 2012)

Exactly, karma isn't about revenge at all. I'm not sure it exists in the way you guys are interpreting it.

Action and consequence, thats what it is. I think it should serve as a deterrent to doing bad things rather than as a tool for consoling yourself that bad things are going to happen to others


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

So then how do we console ourselves? We got shat on and we need a coping mechanism. Go to the gym? Super...


----------



## anonymouskitty (Jun 5, 2012)

Thats what I'm saying detach emotionally.It can be done. You won't have to worry about revenge if the OW isn't a part of your thoughts.

The OW still has a hold on you, which is why you're having thoughts of revenge.

You think we didn't get shat on? We all did. But I'm not going to let that consume my thoughts and drag me down. 

Why do you want to wallow in your despair? Are you looking for someone to clean the shlt up for you? Nope I wouldn't wait for the shlt to dry up and leave a lasting mark. I'd clean it up and be on my way


----------



## completely_lost (May 10, 2012)

anonymouskitty said:


> Thats what I'm saying detach emotionally.It can be done. You won't have to worry about revenge if the OW isn't a part of your thoughts.
> 
> The OW still has a hold on you, which is why you're having thoughts of revenge.
> 
> ...


Very well said! Some people don't want reality cause they can't handle the truth. Just ask Jack Nicholson lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

anonymouskitty said:


> Thats what I'm saying detach emotionally.It can be done. You won't have to worry about revenge if the OW isn't a part of your thoughts.
> 
> The OW still has a hold on you, which is why you're having thoughts of revenge.
> 
> ...


I wish it were that easy to put it behind me. If you have a quick solution, please share, or bottle it and sell it! Last thing I want to do is have thoughts of OW in my head and play the victim, but it seems out of my control sometimes no matter how hard I try. Maybe not karma, but an eye for an eye sounds like a nice cold drink on a hot summer day....


----------



## anonymouskitty (Jun 5, 2012)

Emotions are consequent of the thoughts passing through our mind, this is why when you wake up in the morning and you feel nothing but then a thought comes up and if its a happy one you become upbeat.

Similarly when you wake up and start thinking about the affair you immediately become depressed.

So the only way you can detach is to redirect the thoughts elsewhere, catch yourself thinking about the affair and STOP. Think about something else.Or set a time frame to think about the affair and don't think about it at other times, you're not powerless. You can control your thoughts. You just need the will to do so.

Don't avoid pain, minimize the suffering.

Overtime, you should see the emotions die out on their own.

An eye for an eye might feel good, you could go around feeling pleased that she got what was coming. But then what???

Does it change the fact that your husband had an affair with her?? 

No, right?

An eye for an eye would make the whole world blind.

Wouldn't it be better accepting the news that something Bad happened to OW with not a shred of interest or joy rather than gloating at them for a moment and going back to being bitter the next?


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

completely_lost said:


> I'm not sure if most of you know what karma really is. It's my understanding if you wish bad on others it will come back to bite you in the ass. So for example if I were to wish harm on my WW or her OM then karma would come back on me in the form of another affair or continued affair for example.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I made my own karma for the OM,it felt good...still does.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

anonymouskitty said:


> Emotions are consequent of the thoughts passing through our mind, this is why when you wake up in the morning and you feel nothing but then a thought comes up and if its a happy one you become upbeat.
> 
> Similarly when you wake up and start thinking about the affair you immediately become depressed.
> 
> ...


I do try to change my thoughts - and then I get angry at myself for letting my thoughts go there in the first place.

No - it does not change the fact that my husband was a Ahole and had an affeir with her. But, the nasty things she did to my family (not including my husband) during and after are what keeps me angry at her and holding onto my payback - just for the right time. I have always been a nice person - strong, but nice, always believing in do unto others.... betrayal is a nasty thing that effects many in many different ways. It is tough trying to work through R when you feel that in the end, everyone made out OK but you, the loyal.


----------



## Zanna (May 10, 2012)

Unfortunately, Karma is not about revenge. Oh, how I wish it was but anonymouskitty is right about the true definition of Karma.

That said, I think Karma is built into affairs.

Oh, sure at first glance, it looks like they get away with something but do they really? Do people really respect a liar and a cheat? Does the WS truly know that they lived a good life? And we all know the stats on affairs... And even if the A works out, who wants to be in an relationship built on a foundation of lies and deceit and born of ugliness and betrayal? No thanks. No wonder so many cheaters who end of together go on to cheat on each other. Because if they don't change their attitudes and their characters, they'll do it to each other eventually. What goes around, is definitely coming around for those in affair relationships. 

And let's be honest, a woman who thinks a married man who cheats and lies is a good future partner is stupid and dysfunctional. Can you imagine being so emotionally unhealthy that you allow your relationship to start out with lies and deceit? It didn't sneak up on these people, it was right there in front of them and they chose it.

Karma is already in motion.

That's why I don't have to bring bad karma onto myself hoping that OW is getting run over by the karma bus because she's already living her consequences.

And my H lost the respect of his children. He didn't get off with no ramifications either. I'd rather be the BS than the WS any day of the week.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

I dont see a problem with giving karma a little "hand" it worked for me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Zanna - thanks ! You just gave me a healthier way to look at it. Still hard to think about, but a very good point of view.


----------



## ilovechocolate (Jan 16, 2012)

soooooo...
Another visit from the Karma Bus . Was coming out of local hospital after visiting a friend ....who was in the bus stop directly opposite the traffic lights but the OW
She s had health problems for the last 3 years . . .she was stood in bus stop hair unkempt, pasty faced looking sorry for her self . I was in my car window down, hair flowing looking good ( I ve lost 3 stone since D Day). We made eye contact for a split second then I dismissed her and drove off . 
I found out from a 3rd party she was bricking herself in case I turned around but like I told 3rd party she s not worth sh!t on my shoe so why bother??


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

ilovechocolate said:


> soooooo...
> Another visit from the Karma Bus . Was coming out of local hospital after visiting a friend ....who was in the bus stop directly opposite the traffic lights but the OW
> She s had health problems for the last 3 years . . .she was stood in bus stop hair unkempt, pasty faced looking sorry for her self . I was in my car window down, hair flowing looking good ( I ve lost 3 stone since D Day). We made eye contact for a split second then I dismissed her and drove off .
> I found out from a 3rd party she was bricking herself in case I turned around but like I told 3rd party she s not worth sh!t on my shoe so why bother??


One of the TAM guys has a great saying.

'These people are like dogsh1t, scrape the mess of your shoe and walk away from the stench.'


----------

